# OAA Fields



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I'm sure there is a thread on here about the tourny...... but I'm too lazy to find it 

Who's going?

I'm putting down the tools that weekend, and picking up the bow for the first time in many months................. and I've got a kitchen pass 

Cheers 
__________________


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

We will be there as long as you don't try to shoot me this time!!! Ken


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

I BOW 2 said:


> We will be there as long as you don't try to shoot me this time!!! Ken


Just pee in the damn bush next time  ....... preferably not behind my target :becky:
So........ the important question, what pies does Sally planning on bringing :hungry:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

She says it's not pie season this time!! Ken


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I BOW 2 said:


> She says it's not pie season this time!! Ken


it's *ALWAYS* pie season :becky:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pies*



Grey Eagle said:


> So........ the important question, what pies does Sally planning on bringing :hungry:


You have to come to the target champs in the soo to get a pie

And we're having a Pig Roast on saturday night, so reserve your spot at the table soon!!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> You have to come to the target champs in the soo to get a pie
> 
> And we're having a Pig Roast on saturday night, so reserve your spot at the table soon!!


I will take a seat at the pig roast next to the pie table


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

There's a shock!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Put me down for a seat Sean...:darkbeer:


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be there to eat pig. I might shoot some arrows too.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Interesting how everyone replies when you say Pig Roast, but when you ask for pre-registration for the shoot, you get nothing. Is this what I have to do to get you guys to show up, mention food? Oh, silly me, look who I'm talking about, of course I should have mentioned food sooner. Wait a minute I think I did, in another thread of course.

Send in your registrations, and BOOK YOUR ROOM NOW if you are going to be staying overnight, Wallaceburg has a big Boat & Car show on the same weekend (we don't want to be packing 5 people in a room ukey :mg:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

See the other thread!!! Ken


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

FiFi said:


> Interesting how everyone replies when you say Pig Roast, but when you ask for pre-registration for the shoot, you get nothing. Is this what I have to do to get you guys to show up, mention food? Oh, silly me, look who I'm talking about, of course I should have mentioned food sooner. Wait a minute I think I did, in another thread of course.
> 
> Send in your registrations, and BOOK YOUR ROOM NOW if you are going to be staying overnight, Wallaceburg has a big Boat & Car show on the same weekend (we don't want to be packing 5 people in a room ukey :mg:


I'm in for the piggy roast, and along with Adam I may endevour to shoot a few arrows...... assuming I do find my bow before that weekend :noidea:

I'll send in my registration, and coin, for the shoot and dinner this coming week.

And yes I do know what happens next, if you have to hunt folks down, didn't Sean start out adult life at 6'3" :becky:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> I'm in for the piggy roast, and along with Adam I may endevour to shoot a few arrows...... assuming I do find my bow before that weekend :noidea:
> 
> I'll send in my registration, and coin, for the shoot and dinner this coming week.
> 
> And yes I do know what happens next, if you have to hunt folks down, didn't Sean start out adult life at 6'3" :becky:


No he started a little shorter it was the kicks that got him to sprout:teeth:


----------

